# Quarter Horse not filling in muscle-wise.



## CarrieS (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi, sorry if this doesn't belong in this thread, but it seemed best-suited to my issue.

I've got a 5 year old Quarter Horse gelding who just isn't filling out right conformationally, especially his butt, which as we all know, is the exact opposite of his breed's usual.

He get's exercised every day (lots of stopping, backing, and rollbacks) but nothing I do seems to build up any muscle in his rear.

Everyone in his pedigree has been nice and stocky except for him. 
Lil Silver Star Ls Quarter Horse

Any ideas as to what could be wrong or any new exercises to try to help him stock up? He looks rather silly, to be honest. 

In fact, it's gotten so bad, people call him 'Flapjack.' :/


----------



## CarrieS (Nov 8, 2014)

The last photo didn't post, so here it is:


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he does have a weak hind end. maybe some more weight ? If he has a good personality and does the job for you, just enjoy him , and ignore the comments people make. You are not showing in halter so if he does his job and works what more can you ask ..


----------



## CarrieS (Nov 8, 2014)

His problem is that he gains weight _really_ easily in his barrel (in short, he turns into a butter-ball), so he's kept on a pretty steady diet.

The thing is, I really would like to someday show him at an amateur-level halter level.

Thanks for the kind words, though.


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

Does he normally ride as you've shown in the riding picture? With his head up and a tie down on, and not tracking up?


----------



## CarrieS (Nov 8, 2014)

BreakableRider said:


> Does he normally ride as you've shown in the riding picture? With his head up and a tie down on, and not tracking up?


Thankfully no, haha. He had just gotten to chase a bunch of steers down the length of the arena and was really excited. He usually balances out nice and even, without a tie-down (that was just on because he was being very excitable that day).


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Maybe try a senior feed? My fiance's older gelding looked like that and had the same "weight" issue. he would look like a brood mare about to pop with a half sparved horse topline and back end. he has been on senior (not even a 2 qts a day) for about 2 months. he now HAS a top line and is starting to fil out. the only thing that has changed was the feed. Senior has ALOT more in it and is forage based, not grain, so it should not make him hyper.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

My thoughts are add some weight and find some hills to climb up and go down.

He's got very nice muscling on the front end.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

What kind of forage does he get (grass/alfalfa/etc)?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

Do you have any video of you riding him? 

I'm having a feeling that even though he's doing the maneuvers you're requesting that he's spending a good deal of time on the forehand as his front end does not match the back in terms of muscle.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd give him some vitamin E and see if that helps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Do you have any side confo shots?? hard to tell from that one pic but looks like he could have back issue:-(. Topline reminds me of a broodmare I had.When she less weight on you could see like a hunters bump,not so noticeable when she had more weight on. But she lost muscle & conditioning in her hind quarters,liked to stand under herself with hinds & wouldn't track up. Had trouble with her lifting her hinds for farrier{was ok if you only held them just off ground to do} Anyway said mare had history of a backend injury:-(.


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

BreakableRider said:


> Do you have any video of you riding him?
> 
> I'm having a feeling that even though he's doing the maneuvers you're requesting that he's spending a good deal of time on the forehand as his front end does not match the back in terms of muscle.


Agreed. My mare was rode very heavy in the forehand (they'd let her pretty much bury her nose in the ground) resulting her having a build much like his. HUGE neck & shoulders but tiny little butt. Changing her feed helped her put fat in the correct spots a little better (I feed Senior as well & she's only 5), then riding her correctly by getting her to use her little butt filled in the muscles.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Looks like it may just be his conformation. I would check with a vet and/or chiro though.

There are several good ideas that may help.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The issue is genetic. Somewhere in his background are genes for a not so great butt.. and he was unlucky to inherit that. 

He is decent weight. Nothing wrong with his weight. He just is not genetically predisposed to having the typical Quarter horse rear end. He is what he is. You can work him and build muscle but it won't be retained if you stop working it (like a weight lifter doing body building).


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

I second vitamin E I just started with my TB mare I rescued and 3 weeks in with very minimum riding she is bulking out great!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm thinking it's either confirmation or some type of issue w/ his back or stifle that is causing him to use his forehand and not really use his hindend.


----------

